# MARSOC missions



## BrownZackery (Dec 12, 2012)

Without disrupting OPSEC, can anyone give insight on the type of tasks that MARSOC do? My main question is really how deployments work, I understand the whole "when your not deployed, you're training", but do they go along the whole -deploy for X number of months then home for X number- or is it more or less, hey we are going to do this mission, then come home and prepare for the next. Is it soley based on a predetermined amount of months, or determined by the mission?


----------



## Lefty375 (Dec 12, 2012)

The type of tasks they do? It seems these are it:  Its core capabilities are direct action, special reconnaissance and foreign internal defense. MARSOC has also been directed to conduct counter-terrorism, information operations, and unconventional warfare. That is from wikipedia though. 

I also found this article on this website...It seems to offer more insight until someone comes and possibly answers your question.

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/interesting-article-on-marsoc.6222/


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Dec 13, 2012)

Basically, they do what all 03 Marines are trained to do only they do it sexier and with better gear


----------



## 8654Maine (Dec 13, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> Basically, they do what all 03 Marines are trained to do only they do it sexier and with better gear


 
x1.

After passing our indoc and screening, we all felt like the schizzle. GySgt N, a great and badass Recon Marine, brought us into reality and said that we were just 0311's, but w/ better infil/exfil means. That kept the inflated egos in check.

To the OP, there some good threads in this forum about what MARSOC does.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 14, 2012)

Get sun tanned and grow sweet beards.  Next question.


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Dec 15, 2012)

Part of the answer you seek can be found on the MARSOC homepage. The other part, no offense, but its not something you need to know. Now if you really want to find out you can contact a MARSOC recruiter and he'll tell you a little bit more. The best answer I'll give you on an open site is that mission has priority.


----------

